# Fortress of Nightmares 2011 - Volunteers Needed



## snowman03 (Sep 27, 2009)

If you're in the Newport, RI vicinity and are looking for a volunteering opportunity, The Fort Adams Trust is seeking haunt enthusiasts to help with their 2011 fundraiser: Fortress of Nightmares - a ghost hunt and haunted maze. 

To get involved, send me a private message or an email: 
[email protected]. 

More information can be found at our webpage: http://fortressofnightmares.com

All proceeds from the fundraiser go towards restoration efforts to help rehabilitate the Fort and re-open it to the public.


----------

